# Small Fish for Community Aquarium



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone suggest to me any fish that do not grow very big when they are adults that will be compatible in a community aquarium such as cardinal tetras, mountain cloud minnows etc...


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

some readily available at most LFS are guppies or platies.

cherry shrimp are great crew for algae control. as are BN plecos, or otto cats.

siamese fighting fish are stunning in my opinion in water larger than small cups. 


how big is the tank, and what are you interested in keeping?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

well i have a 75 gallon tank that i will be setting up and i am really interested in small fish like i heard there are small dwarf cichlids, smaller than kribs and rams. other small fish like bumblebee gobies


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

you could try brigitae (sp?) rasboras, celestial pearl danios, chile rasboras (or really any microrasboras) for really tiny stuff. there are also some very small cory species.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/community.html


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

dwarf cichlids....smallest around are basically rams, kribs, or if you can find any, apistogramma. This is assuming you don't want african cichlids. If you do, Mike over at Finatics has a great selection of many sizes.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

For really small dwarf cichlids you have what was already mentioned as well as quite a few others. The shell dwellers (lamprologus and multies) are very small cichlids that live in abandoned snail shells (big snails lol). They're kinda drab but fit the bill of a small cichlid. You can also go for keyhole cichlids, butterfly cichlids, some julidochromis species are quite small, badis badis are cichlid like fish that are very small, Endler's livebearers are really small, American flag fish. I know I'm forgetting a few.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're looking for some nice small vibrant fish that are fairly active, any of the pseudomugil species will fit nicely too.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Celestial Pearl Danios are simply GORGEOUS. The most beautiful tiny fish I've ever kept. Mine still make me go "ooh ahh!".

W


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're looking for some nice small vibrant fish that are fairly active, any of the pseudomugil species will fit nicely too.


i searched up those pseudomugil rainbowfish and they look absolutely awesome!! would you know by anychance where i could get these?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Cory said:


> For really small dwarf cichlids you have what was already mentioned as well as quite a few others. The shell dwellers (lamprologus and multies) are very small cichlids that live in abandoned snail shells (big snails lol). They're kinda drab but fit the bill of a small cichlid. You can also go for keyhole cichlids, butterfly cichlids, some julidochromis species are quite small, badis badis are cichlid like fish that are very small, Endler's livebearers are really small, American flag fish. I know I'm forgetting a few.


yea i looked up the cichlids, really like their behaviour, would you know any place or anyone that sells them? would Finactics have them?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Chris S said:


> dwarf cichlids....smallest around are basically rams, kribs, or if you can find any, apistogramma. This is assuming you don't want african cichlids. If you do, Mike over at Finatics has a great selection of many sizes.


don't Finactics also have south american cichlids as well?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yes, Fanatics also carried SA dwarfs.

oh and if you want to quote more than one person on a post...instead of quoting each person separately, click on the button to the right of the quote button for each person (the button will highlight in red), then just click reply at the bottom and the window where you type your reply will already incorporate the three quotes....saves a lot of time..


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pseudomugil Furcatas*

Pseudomugils are awesome, but be prepared, they are alittle more pricey then typical freshwater fish. I purchased a pair of Furcata Rainbows a few weeks ago for $12.99 for the pair, from Big Al's in Vaughn. They are definitely worth it though! Research the different Pseudomugils and find the right one(s) for you. Pseudomugil gertrudae (spotted blue-eyes), Pseudomugil ivansoffi, Pseudomugil signifer, are all good choices too but some can be more aggressive then others.


----------

